# 2.7t question: straight pipes or cat-back?



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

so ive been doing a lot of the old youtube research and it seems like a lot of people are doing straight pipes from the cats. i dont want to plan on buying a thousand dollar cat back when three hundred bucks of pipe can do. any advice/pros/cons. personal experence with power gains vs noise. any information will be appreciated. 

looking to get rid of my jeep because of an upcoming baby:banghead: so thats a factor too with noise 


thanks 

oh lets assume this is for a stage 1 car


----------



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't do straight pipes. Problem is too many younger kids with just enough money are buying these and trying to fix em up on the cheap. That's fine every every now and then, but these cars beg a little more respect than that...they're not fox-body mustangs, after all...they're audis. Treat them as such. Not that straight pipes won't give you the performance-they will. But so will other high flow cats that properly fit the concept and demeanor of an audi without sounding like a '92 Camaro. Yes, you have to pay more for it, but that's the price and pleasure of driving an Audi A6 2.7T. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm running straight pipes with high flow cats and I like it. Its actually not that loud. Its a C5 A6, nothing fancy. Its 2012. mod the hell out of it.


----------



## Smore (Nov 22, 2011)

outinfront75 said:


> Don't do straight pipes. Problem is too many younger kids with just enough money are buying these and trying to fix em up on the cheap. That's fine every every now and then, but these cars beg a little more respect than that...they're not fox-body mustangs, after all...they're audis. Treat them as such. Not that straight pipes won't give you the performance-they will. But so will other high flow cats that properly fit the concept and demeanor of an audi without sounding like a '92 Camaro. Yes, you have to pay more for it, but that's the price and pleasure of driving an Audi A6 2.7T. Just my humble opinion...


Funny you mention fox body stangs... i have one and it is untouched and unmolested the way i feel it should be. Seeing as like you said everyone who has one does that. But heres the thing you own a c5 a6 how many people have straight pipes on a c5 a6? the question is is that really what your going for with your car? do you want the look of how people look when they see straight pipes on the 5.0 rolling away. Personally i love my milltek its got a nice low grumble and really isnt to noticeable even at wot but it leaves enough that i can still hear the turbo's spool. 
It's all preference to the op.


----------



## TurboToneNYC (Jun 2, 2012)

hypoxia1031 said:


> I'm running straight pipes with high flow cats and I like it. Its actually not that loud. Its a C5 A6, nothing fancy. Its 2012. mod the hell out of it.


What brand of high flow cat? Will the straight pipes to the high flow cats cause a check engine light? What diameter did you go?


----------

